# CCNA +CCNP.. Good for future or not?



## amritpal2489 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey guys... i am in a fix..
I am in last semester of my MCA... N we have to go for 6 months industrial training.. nd a project too...
I was thinking of going into the networking field ( i am not that good in coding nd not even interested).. So i planned to do CCNA and then CCNP..

I want to know if i have made a good choice?? What is the scope?
What expectations should i keep???


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

scope is really very large.. go for CCNA.. it will take arnd 6months.. 
clear the CCNA test and get certified.. half work is done u will definately get a job..

and one den go for CCNP after sum working exp or whateva u like..


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jan 10, 2011)

what is the package that i can expect ???


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 10, 2011)

two of my friends did CCNA while in college...one is now working in Java and other in SAP. So if you ask me, there was no benefit at all (keeping in mind huge coaching and certification-fee charges)...while on the other hand a relative of mine who passed engg after me is earning more than me 
I would say you need correct timing and luck to get the right job to match your qualifications

Starting package could vary from 3-4 lacs/annum


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 10, 2011)

if you are certified for the above mentioned course.. u wiill definately get placed in collg with package of more than 3lakh.. 
for ccnp.. it cud b above 5 too.. dere r very less ppl who are CCNP certified


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks guys.... 
can i have some more opinions please ??????


----------



## hdsk.23 (Apr 5, 2011)

well if u ask my opinion networking is the field first of all require hard work through life(updation require all the time... ccna>ccnp>ccie) and patience.. 
and @ pulkitpopli2004 there are plenty people who has ccna certification... its rather to say there are very less who has ccie!!
and to even attempt ccie u need good knowledge + more that 5 yrs experience too


----------



## amritpal2489 (Apr 6, 2011)

i totally agree with you hdsk.23
IMO the problem in networking field is getting a job coz every co. seeks an experienced person to handle thr network


----------



## buddyram (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi gagan,

  I am not an engineering candidate. So well i am pursuing my career in B. Sc. in IT in the last semester. Even I am eyeing for networking job. I am a fresher to this field. Now i am finding it difficult to locate the smaller firms pertaining to this field in bangalore. I have completed CCNA, after getting placed i am planning to do CCNP or CCSP. 

 But can you please guide the some firms which recruit for freshers. salary no constraint. I need an exposure thats it.


S





gagan007 said:


> two of my friends did CCNA while in college...one is now working in Java and other in SAP. So if you ask me, there was no benefit at all (keeping in mind huge coaching and certification-fee charges)...while on the other hand a relative of mine who passed engg after me is earning more than me
> I would say you need correct timing and luck to get the right job to match your qualifications
> 
> Starting package could vary from 3-4 lacs/annum


----------



## desiibond (Apr 10, 2011)

Doing CCNA only does not benefit at all. CCNA+CCNP gives more opportunities. as to how much one can expect, it depends on job role and company.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Apr 10, 2011)

In Bangalore there are lot of opportunities  in Networking field...
Try Naukri.com buddy


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 11, 2011)

@buddyram: Please send me your resume at the email ID I have PM'd you.


----------



## vkumarg89 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ya its is good choice . But dnt expect much in terms of package since a fresher is considered inapt to handle live networks . But as you get experienced you cn demanda lot.

As far as i knw there are a lot off CCNP's in the market and i am one of those .


----------



## CFC_TrueBlue (Dec 9, 2011)

Go for CCSP instead of CCNP.......
You'll have to continue an extra course after CNNA if you are opting for CCSP.....

That's to cover the basics of CCSP......


----------



## jai8491@gmail.com (Sep 14, 2012)

gagan007 said:


> two of my friends did CCNA while in college...one is now working in Java and other in SAP. So if you ask me, there was no benefit at all (keeping in mind huge coaching and certification-fee charges)...while on the other hand a relative of mine who passed engg after me is earning more than me
> I would say you need correct timing and luck to get the right job to match your qualifications
> 
> Starting package could vary from 3-4 lacs/annum



Sir , am currently pursuing CCNP (R & S) course in bangalore and am a fresher.I have CCNA certification. Can u please refer me for entry level job. I hv attached my resume with this message.
                              Thanks in Advance


----------



## akshat khurana (Sep 17, 2012)

Lots of boys want to make their career in networking that why they get interested in CCNA and CCNP. Well, i must say that if you are really want to pursue your career in the field of networking then CCNA is a good starting point for you. In CCNA certification course you will get the knowledge about installation, configuration, operation and troubleshooting part of LAN and WAN.CCNP is next level certification in which you earn the knowledge like security features , how you can plan networking professionally, implementation process and much more. So, i would suggest you to start from CCNA. After these certification courses you can apply for the post of network engineer, system engineer, network and system administrator, Lan engineer, Wan engineer and much more. BEST OF LUCK


----------



## chetnan (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,

First thing - You are on right track. *CISCO Courses* like CCNA | CCNP | CCIE have tremendous scope.

The starting step to networking knowledge is via *CCNA training*. 

Similarly the higher end version of network training comes about with *CCIE training*. 

The *CCNP certification* is appropriate for those with at least one year of networking experience who are ready to advance their skills and work independently on complex network solutions. 

*CISCO Certified Jobs* - Many jobs are available in these fields and even a fresher also get a high salary.

Thanks


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2012)

amritpal2489 said:


> Hey guys... i am in a fix..
> I am in last semester of my MCA... N we have to go for 6 months industrial training.. nd a project too...
> I was thinking of going into the networking field ( i am not that good in coding nd not even interested).. So i planned to do CCNA and then CCNP..
> 
> ...



You need to learn at least one server OS like redhat or windows server doing CCNA or CCNP don't have any opennings most organisation are looking for people who knows any of the above mentioned OS with CCNA or CCNP.


----------



## 123 (Mar 15, 2013)

Minion said:


> You need to learn at least one server OS like redhat or windows server doing CCNA or CCNP don't have any opennings most organisation are looking for people who knows any of the above mentioned OS with CCNA or CCNP.



Hi
I am 36 yo from Kolkata.Is it ok for me to do ccna at this age?

Regards


----------



## garyots (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes, you are right.. one must have an operating system knowledege along with ccna or ccnp to get better package at initial stage.


----------



## archananair (Mar 9, 2015)

There are great career opportunities for ccna and ccnp choosing career in it can surely prove beneficial. 
Regarding package i think it depend on profile and company as well.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello  amritpal2489

First Do CCNA then you will have option of various types of CCNP
You can go for CCNP specialization in Routing,Switching,VOIP,Security


----------



## tella Lansell (Nov 5, 2016)

Almost every IT companies required a network engineer or a network administrator to manage their LAN as well as WAN network. As Cisco got the lion share in network domain, as a beginner and being CCNA certified there will be huge opportunities waiting for you out there.


----------



## Adibaba (Mar 20, 2017)

I am really passionate about networking and I scored well in  my college as well.now i am passed out and want  to complete the certifications Please suggest  training institutes for the CCNA in Delhi or Hyderabad or Pune.

The beginning


----------



## Jimmy460 (Jan 3, 2018)

I want to be ccna certified, but i dont know how to do it ( as  i m beginner ).So if somebody could help me out how else can i study and get ccna? Please help me out, i shall b really thankful to you for replying.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 3, 2018)

@hrishi


----------

